# Sismos em Portugal - 2006



## Luis França (9 Set 2006 às 13:04)

Vejam lá a coincidencia:

("sempre" que há sismos nas Ilhas Fiji/Tonga passadas umas 7/8 horas cá do nosso lado - antípodas físicos - treme ou vice-versa. Factos observados desde 1999 via www.emsc-csem.org e, para mim, certos e sabidos)

Com esse fim demonstrativo vou tentar colocar aqui exemplos: comecei já hoje, dia 9 às 5:59 da matina






2006-09-09  07:47:07.0	21.61S  179.63W   33	mb 5.3	 FIJI ISLANDS REGION
2006-09-09  06:16:20.1	36.36N  10.39W     40	ML  3.4	 NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN
2006-09-09  05:59:04.7	36.02N  10.83W    105	ML 4.3	 NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Set 2006 às 14:44)

Um  fenómeno interessante, sem dúvida e pleo que se pode ver há muitos casos, desde os que são poucas horas depois, como os que tem apenas alguns dias de diferença. É que até nas magnitudes existem similitudes nestes sismos efeito espelho.


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 21:42)

Os sismos poderão até não ser tão imprevisiveis como hoje grandemente se acredita. Esses pequenos sismos, imperceptiveis e ignorados, poderão vir a nos dar respostas sobre a organica dos sismos e quem sabe, uma consequente previsão.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2006 às 13:18)

Sismo sentido no Faial.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp


----------



## Luis França (5 Out 2006 às 20:22)

Magnitude	ML 3.0
Region	AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
Date time	2006-10-05 at 02:25:40.0 UTC
Location	38.65 N ; 28.55 W
Depth	6 km
Distances	
1598 km NW San cristóbal de la laguna 
115 km W Angra 
14 km NE Horta 





Magnitude	ML 3.2
Region	NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN
Date time	2006-10-04 at 20:36:13.4 UTC
Location	37.1 N ; 13.18 W
Depth	118 km
Distances	390 km SW Queluz 
                    374 km SW Cascais


----------



## Luis França (6 Out 2006 às 12:13)

Magnitude	ML 2.7
Region	PORTUGAL
Date time	2006-10-05 at 22:22:48.8 UTC
Location	41.57 N ; 8.11 W
Depth	10 km
Distances	
27 km E Braga 
14 km N Fafe 
8 km SE Real 





Magnitude	ML 2.2
Region	NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN
Date time	2006-10-05 at 20:25:35.0 UTC
Location	42.25 N ; 10.62 W
Depth	10 km
Distances	
157 km W Vigo 





este foi perto da placa que passa no Algarve, mesmo em frente à capital da Argélia:

Magnitude  	mb 4.8
Region 	WESTERN MEDITERRANEAN SEA
Date time 	2006-10-06 at 17:22:41.3 UTC
Location 	37.18 N ; 3.78 E
Depth 	81 km


----------



## Luis França (14 Nov 2006 às 01:35)

Tava eu sentadinho na minha cadeira e as paredes estremeceram. Mais um shake.






Magnitude  	ML 2.0
Region 	WEST OF GIBRALTAR

Date time 	2006-11-13 at 23:32:33.0 UTC
Location 	36.73 N ; 8.02 W
Depth 	2 km
Distances 	112 km SW Huelva (pop 144,174 ; local time 00:32 2006-11-14)
34 km S Faro (pop 41,355 ; local time 23:32 2006-11-13)


----------



## Luis França (22 Nov 2006 às 17:56)

Já viram a coincidência? Um sismo em cada extremidade da Península Ibérica...até parece que foi desenhado em Photoshop, ó Kim  






Açores e tudo...


----------

